# What does yours smell like?



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, here is a question for you guys...

What is your favourite air freshner/scent that you tend to use in your cars?

I've been reading about the Chemical Guys Cherry Air Freshner which I quite like the sound of though most people say the scent only lasts a few hours. People seem to tip that if you spray it into your air vents then the smell can last upto a week. Apparently the Coconut one lasts well but coconut makes me gag :lol:

Given my car is only a couple of weeks old and has been back to the dealer for the past week I've yet to spray anything inside but would like to know what you guys tend to use?!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

daveyboy527 said:


> Well, here is a question for you guys...
> 
> What is your favourite air freshner/scent that you tend to use in your cars?
> 
> ...


I have the coconut one and the smell seems to last a few days , cherry one is nice as well


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

mav696 said:


> I have the coconut one and the smell seems to last a few days , cherry one is nice as well


Thanks, Mav. Do you tend to spray in the vents or just seats/matts/headliner? Did you find that the cherry lasted as long as the coconut?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

The California Scents ones last for ages. Have the cherry one of them in at the moment. It's very sickly at first but once it starts fading a bit it's pretty nice.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I that they all smell a little synthetic. So I just use liquid leather on the seats, seems to do the job okay 

Josh


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> The California Scents ones last for ages. Have the cherry one of them in at the moment. It's very sickly at first but once it starts fading a bit it's pretty nice.


Hadn't heard of them before, thank you.

Might give that a go! Seen any 7 on ebay for £16!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

daveyboy527 said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the coconut one and the smell seems to last a few days , cherry one is nice as well
> ...


 They both tend to last about the same length of time an I only spray onto the mats.


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

I have an autosmart air freshener in mine at the moment which is quite fruity and fresh. I quite like the Chemical Guys 'Stripper Scent' though!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dare we ask what that smells like? :lol:


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, according to my husband and his boss it smells like a whore's handbag! (I didn't ask!) It's got a bit of a perfume smell to it, nothing too overpowering. Apparently it's quite popular!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A bit of a perfume smell, like a whore's handbag. Perfume can be nice or grim, so I reckon I'll pass. I'd rather a scent with a touch of class


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Im using Californian Scents, personally i think they are the best air fresheners out there.

Everyone else likes the Cherry one, personally i think the Strawberry or the Laguna Breeze. I have them about my house as well as in my car and van and families cars and their houses.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

California Car Scents

We sell them by the box load and we have a few people travel miles just to get some, (1 TT owner in the shop just bought 6!)

The Cherry one is by far the most popular!

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... &xSec=1907 Click the little drop down menu to see the full selection.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

AwesomeJohn said:


> California Car Scents
> 
> We sell them by the box load and we have a few people travel miles just to get some, (1 TT owner in the shop just bought 6!)
> 
> ...


These are the best, we get a few every time we go to awesome

Wish everybody all the best at awesome john from Linda & syd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I use this...


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the input.

I went for California Scents in the end. Got a nice selection off ebay as mentioned above 7 for £16!

Very pleased. Still on my 1st pot! Had it in the car now for around 4 weeks and can still smell it when I get in!

Cheers,
Dave


----------

